# RIP Dr. Henry Morgentaler



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

pmharper will not issue a statement on the death of Dr. Henry Morgentaler, his spokesman says 

Shame.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> pmharper will not issue a statement on the death of Dr. Henry Morgentaler, his spokesman says.


Is mere notoriety enough that his death should get a nod from the PM?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> pmharper will not issue a statement on the death of Dr. Henry Morgentaler, his spokesman says
> 
> *Shame.*


Really??? 

You clearly don't understand politics if you think the government would issue a formal statement about his death.

The naivety is quite astounding actually....


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Macfury said:


> Is mere notoriety enough that his death should get a nod from the PM?


An Order of Canada recipient he certainly should be. 

There's our PM playing politics again. Shame.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> An Order of Canada recipient he certainly should be.
> 
> There's our PM playing politics again. Shame.


It's lost on them.

Morgentaler's contribution and dedication to the cause of choice for women perhaps may not be that important to them. What do you expect from conservatives?


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Hank!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> An Order of Canada recipient he certainly should be.
> 
> There's our PM playing politics again. Shame.


I recall that when Austin Willis died, the Prime Minister was mum. Many members of the Order of Canada get no mention at all.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

screature said:


> Really???
> 
> You clearly don't understand politics if you think the government would issue a formal statement about his death.
> 
> The naivety is quite astounding actually....


A Lefty government would likely give him a state funeral with a national day of mourning. He's one of the founding fathers of the sacred right to off your unwanted children.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> *It's lost on them.*
> 
> Morgentaler's contribution and dedication to the cause of choice for women perhaps may not be that important to them. What do you expect from conservatives?


It's not lost on me despite your condescension... I completely understand the conflict. It seems you and skippy don't...

But then again it is part of your MO to phrase it as such.

I am merely expressing the reality which you seem to want to deny.

When Morgentaler was bestowed his Order of Canada there was significant outrage and backlash from those that you don't give a s**t about and who are less than scum in your order of things...

But they represent a significant percentage of the population and are motivated to cast their vote...

That is something that seems lost on *you* in terms of political reality.

Must be nice living in the "do no wrong" bubble of being in the Opposition... if it were only true of when the Reform were in Opposition and could do no right...

Except that Paul Martin adopted significant policy from the Reform and made it his own because he knew it would sell well with fiscal conservatives. If it wasn't for Gomery he would probably still be PM....


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Is he cold yet guys??


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMouse said:


> Is he cold yet guys??


Based on my first hand witness of many deaths I would say yes.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

iMouse said:


> Is he cold yet guys??


The guy made a living killing unborn babies. Sorry if his death doesn't choke me up.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

iMouse said:


> Is he cold yet guys??


Colder than his scalpel, I'll bet!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I met Dr Morgentaler, I thanked him for what he was doing.. 
it was at IdeaCity.. [Canada's version of TED] really nice man..
it is a sad day.. 
I think now the extremists in that circle are celebrating in the streets, which is sad... 
we lost a good man.

Rest In Peace, Doctor. :-(


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> Rest In Peace, Doctor. :-(


When he reaches the other side, may he meet the souls of every child he helped, so that they can personally thank him for the joy he brought to the world.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Boy oh boy, the resident vultures are certainly circling with this one.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Macfury said:


> When he reaches the other side, may he meet the souls of every child he helped, so that they can personally thank him for the joy he brought to the world.


Having survived the NAZI concentration camps the man knew a bit about the human condition. Bless his children.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Macfury said:


> Colder than his scalpel, I'll bet!


What scalpel?


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't ask a question that he can't answer, without checking Google first.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> Having survived the NAZI concentration camps the man knew a bit about the human condition. Bless his children.


I found it stunning that he clearly understood the horror of the death of innocents in the concentration camps yet he made his living and lifes work to promote and carry out the deaths of innocents. He must have been bipolar.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

MacGuiver said:


> I found it stunning that he clearly understood the horror of the death of innocents in the concentration camps yet he made his living and lifes work to promote and carry out the deaths of innocents. He must have been bipolar.


No just sane


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> It's not lost on me despite your condescension... I completely understand the conflict. It seems you and skippy don't...
> 
> But then again it is part of your MO to phrase it as such.
> 
> ...


Reality according, to YOU.

It's no secret the conservative government won't, or, actually _can't_ dignify his death with any kind of acknowledgement, for obvious reasons.

No, no state funeral, that;s simply ridiculous MacGuiver. But perhaps a simple acknowledgement would have shown -some- class. Whether you agree with it or not.

Because given about 80% of Canadians support choice, and Morgentaler fought for it, and even went to jail for nearly a year for it, I think he has a lot more significance than you are pretending to ignore.

And that's simply something that you cannot deny. Without lying that is...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MacGuiver said:


> I found it stunning that he clearly understood the horror of the death of innocents in the concentration camps yet he made his living and lifes work to promote and carry out the deaths of innocents. He must have been bipolar.


If people want Morgentaler to receive greater recognition, they should at least provide an accurate tally on how many lives he took.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> I met Dr Morgentaler, I thanked him for what he was doing..
> it was at IdeaCity.. [Canada's version of TED] really nice man..
> it is a sad day..
> I think now the extremists in that circle are celebrating in the streets, which is sad...
> ...


certain;y he isn't everyone's er, "cup of tea".

But if you claim to represent Canadians, perhaps having the class to simply acknowledge the death of someone who fought for something the overwhelming number of Canadians wanted. In fact more than double the support Harper couple even hope to have...

Seems something not everyone is willing to admit.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> What scalpel?


It's called a curette. Your ignorance here is shocking.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm still waiting for the federal government to recognize the passing of the host of _This is The Law_, Austin Willis, proud member of the _Order of Canada_.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Macfury said:


> It's called a curette. Your ignorance here is shocking.


What curette?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> What curette?


The one that's as cold as Morgentaler right now!


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Premier's acknowledgement -http://news.ontario.ca/opo/en/2013/05/premiers-statement-on-the-death-of-dr-henry-morgentaler.html


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> Premier's acknowledgement -http://news.ontario.ca/opo/en/2013/05/premiers-statement-on-the-death-of-dr-henry-morgentaler.html


This just in: sun sets at night.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> What curette?


they need -something- to be proud of, given the wasteland their leaders are creating with the long string of disappointing scandals.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MacGuiver said:


> I found it stunning that he clearly understood the horror of the death of innocents in the concentration camps yet he made his living and lifes work to promote and carry out the deaths of innocents. He must have been bipolar.


Here's the twisted answer to your question in the infamous speech Morgentaler delivered at UWO in 2004:



> I am a survivor of the Nazi Holocaust, that orgy of cruelty and inhumanity of man to man. I have personally experienced suffering, oppression and injustice inflicted by men beholden to a racist, dogmatic and irrational ideology. To have had the opportunity to diminish suffering and injustice has been very important to me. Reproductive freedom and good access to medical abortion means that women will be able to give life to wanted babies at a time when they can provide love, care and nurturing. Well-loved children grow into adults who do not build concentration camps; do not rape and do not murder. They are more likely to enjoy life, to love and care for each other and the larger society.


He only destroyed the fetuses of potential Nazis, murderers and rapists.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Poor Hank. RIP Hank.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> Poor Hank. RIP Hank.


:lmao:

at this point you can only really bust a gut at the insanity. :baby:


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

R . I . P.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macfury said:


> When he reaches the other side, may he meet the souls of every child he helped, so that they can personally thank him for the joy he brought to the world.




You have no right to speak unless he has hurt you or helped you. ( I can, I know some he has helped )..
You must be the wack job that thinks its okay for a molested or raped female give birth to that child? Or do you think it's okay if a woman dies giving birth? Or prevent a possible mentally handicapped child being born? It's all about choice. Life should have many, not none at all. 
Do you ever stop to think? think before you VD? 
He was great Canadian in my books, sure it doesn't appeal to all, that's what life is.
So there you have it. I am pro choice.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> You have no right to speak unless he has hurt you or helped you.


That's simply logical nonsense. 



macintosh doctor said:


> You must be the wack job that thinks its okay for a molested or raped female give birth to that child? Or do you think it's okay if a woman dies giving birth? Or prevent a possible mentally handicapped child being born?


Why would I need to believe that to believe that Morgentaler leaves an ugly legacy? I think abortion is a sad and ugly procedure, but it is sometimes better than the alternative.



macintosh doctor said:


> It's all about choice. Life should have many, not none at all.


Again, this is logical nonsense. "Choice" is a morally neutral concept. It's the choices we make and the consequences of those choices that count.



macintosh doctor said:


> He was great Canadian in my books, sure it doesn't appeal to all...


Right. That's why I don't celebrate his life.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

groovetube said:


> certain;y he isn't everyone's er, "cup of tea".
> 
> But if you claim to represent Canadians, perhaps having the class to simply acknowledge the death of someone who fought for something the overwhelming number of Canadians wanted. In fact more than double the support Harper couple even hope to have...
> 
> Seems something not everyone is willing to admit.


Well, since the out pouring of condolence stated by OGL towards Hugo Chavez, saying nothing might be the best course.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> What curette?


He's referring to the rare use of one, for early 1st trimester abortions.

He's being deliberately obtuse. (Situational obtuseness? I like it.) 

Just spit out the hook and go on with your day.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

BigDL said:


> Well, since the out pouring of condolence stated by OGL towards Hugo Chavez, saying nothing might be the best course.


I think Prime Minister Harper expressed appropriate sympathy for the people of Venezuela.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Then I guess that the majority of Women in Canada just don't cut it with him?

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I think Prime Minister Harper expressed appropriate sympathy for the people of Venezuela.


Uh, no. He insulted the people of Venezuela who democratically elected their President (several times, in fact). No amount of spin will give Harper a pass on that one.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

iMouse said:


> Then I guess that the majority of Women in Canada just don't cut it with him?


I'm still waiting for official recognition of the passing of Order of Canada member Austin Willis. _This is the Law_ ran for many years, and was enjoyed by many Canadians.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Macfury said:


> I'm still waiting for official recognition of the passing of Order of Canada member Austin Willis. _This is the Law_ ran for many years, and was enjoyed by many Canadians.


I remember Austin. He was very photogenic and personable.

Is that your criteria?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

iMouse said:


> I remember Austin. He was very photogenic and personable.
> 
> Is that your criteria?


Some people eariier on in the thread said that the death of any Order of Canada member needed to be recognized by a statement from the PM. The truth is, there is no precedent for that at all.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Well I do not echo that, and I don't even know why Politics was mentioned in the opening thread.

The man spent his entire life fighting with Politicians and male control freaks. (Same thing I guess?)

Throwing that into an obit thread is akin throwing chum in the water for people such as yourself.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

iMouse said:


> Throwing that into an obit thread is akin throwing chum in the water for people such as yourself.


Absolutely. 

Moregentaler was a controversial figure. I see no reason why a PM should mark the passing of someone whose mission was anathema to him.

I suspect that, unless you're over a certain age, Morgentaler's name means nothing to most Canadians. A forgotten entrepreneur.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Moregentaler was a controversial figure. I see no reason why a PM should mark the passing of someone whose mission was anathema to him.
> 
> I suspect that, unless you're over a certain age, Morgentaler's name means nothing to most Canadians. A forgotten entrepreneur.


I must chime in.

I love the way you phrase this in an attempt to render Morgentaler and his contributions as meaningless. Attempting to, I believe, diminish his bravery and the importance of his work.

I would say that *most* Canadians are of an age that would remember Morgentaler. Not at all forgotten. In fact, as relevant today as ever. 

Nice try.

And now, back to your regularly scheduled ping-pong game.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

mrjimmy said:


> I love the way you phrase this in an attempt to render Morgentaler and his contributions as meaningless. Attempting to, I believe, diminish his bravery and the importance of his work.


This is just semantics. Morgentaler's legacy is a "contribution" only if you believe his efforts were positive. "Bravery" is a similarly loaded descriptor.



mrjimmy said:


> I would say that *most* Canadians are of an age that would remember Morgentaler. Not at all forgotten. In fact, as relevant today as ever.


You're getting old, mrjimmy. Morgentaler is yesterday's cause celebre.


----------



## maverick1972 (Dec 14, 2012)

MacGuiver said:


> The guy made a living killing unborn babies. Sorry if his death doesn't choke me up.


Amen Gentlemen! Child murderers don't deserve a nod.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> I must chime in.
> 
> I love the way you phrase this in an attempt to render Morgentaler and his contributions as meaningless. Attempting to, I believe, diminish his bravery and the importance of his work.
> 
> ...


your usual time waster stuff. Just because someone says it's so because they perhaps don't step outside their basement door, or maybe their neighbourhood doesn't mean it's so.

Bith he a screature have tried valiantly to tell everyone how insignificant he was, though we all know that's plainly both nonsense and, just arrogant.

When you spend decades fighting and going to jail for a woman's right that about 80% of Canadians support, that's hardly, someone insignificant.

Just something they either cannot fathom, or will waste someone's time for 10 pages on.

:yawn:


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Legacy of a *Crusader* R.I.P. Hank
A crusader's legacy: How Henry Morgentaler changed Canada's laws - Politics - CBC News


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

groovetube said:


> your usual time waster stuff. Just because someone says it's so because they perhaps don't step outside their basement door, or maybe their neighbourhood doesn't mean it's so.
> 
> Bith he a screature have tried valiantly to tell everyone how insignificant he was, though we all know that's plainly both nonsense and, just arrogant.
> 
> ...


By desperately trying to diminish their contribution (and with it the controversy) through 'normalization', the potential exists of placing them securely in the middle of the mainstream, thereby making them more accessible.

Morgentaler was and is a big deal, regardless of what the Google bots say.

Keep it coming I say.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I suspect that this is the cultural reference most people associate with the name:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Si8efDVb28


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> By desperately trying to diminish their contribution (and with it the controversy) through 'normalization', the potential exists of placing them securely in the middle of the mainstream, thereby making them more accessible.
> 
> Morgentaler was and is a big deal, regardless of what the Google bots say.
> 
> Keep it coming I say.


It's just part of the usual conservative deny wave your hands dismissively and spout nonsense so everyone will just blindly accept it dance.

once again, :yawn:


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

One question. What does "Rest in Peace" mean to an atheist? Doesn't that contradict atheist dogma? Where do you figure baby killers go for this rest?


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Routing Information Protocol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> your usual time waster stuff. Just because someone says it's so because they perhaps don't step outside their basement door, or maybe their neighbourhood doesn't mean it's so.
> 
> Bith he a* screature have tried valiantly to tell everyone how insignificant he was,* though we all know that's plainly both nonsense and, just arrogant.
> 
> ...


I did no such thing get your facts straight. Of course he was significant. The point I made was it is patently obvious why the PM would not acknowledge his death, you sir is the one who is being arrogant by completely misrepresenting what I said.

I made 3 comments in this thread before this... how many have you made hmmm, so just who is wasting people's time. tptptptp


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> I did no such thing get your facts straight. Of course he was significant.


A lot of straw men wandering around here. I also agree that he was significant--although largely in the past tense. We all happen to have different views on whether his significance had any value. I leave it up to any PM to determine that for him or herself.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

MacGuiver said:


> One question. What does "Rest in Peace" mean to an atheist?


It's a more polite thing to say than "Decompose into worm food".


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> It's a more polite thing to say than "Decompose into worm food".


I always found "Rest in Peace" to be a bizarre invocation. What happens when the deceased does not rest in peace? Adding "You deserve it," is even stranger. Deserve to "rest in peace"--as opposed to a few more years of life?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I always found "Rest in Peace" to be a bizarre invocation. What happens when the deceased does not rest in peace? Adding "You deserve it," is even stranger. Deserve to "rest in peace"--as opposed to a few more years of life?


It's like "Have a nice day!" I can still wish you a nice day, even if you don't have one.

Have a nice day!


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Sonal said:


> It's like "Have a nice day!" I can still wish you a nice day, even if you don't have one.
> 
> Have a nice day!


True but you believe there is a day that could be nice.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

MacGuiver said:


> True but you believe there is a day that could be nice.


Death brings the body to rest.

In any case, people can and do say things out of politeness that they don't necessarily believe. It wasn't nice to meet everyone I've ever met.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Sonal said:


> In any case, people can and do say things out of politeness that they don't necessarily believe. It wasn't nice to meet everyone I've ever met.


Some people have forgotten that if you can't say anything nice about a person, say nothing at all.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

iMouse said:


> Some people have forgotten that if you can't say anything nice about a person, say nothing at all.


Geez these forums would be a ghost town if we all lived by that creed. Its the lifeblood of this place.
I can think of quite a few threads that wouldn't exist if that creed were adhered to.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Death brings the body to rest.


It's certainly an invocation that the bosy can easily accommodate--the alternative is the basis for a lot of horror movies.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> I did no such thing get your facts straight. Of course he was significant. The point I made was it is patently obvious why the PM would not acknowledge his death, you sir is the one who is being arrogant by completely misrepresenting what I said.
> 
> I made 3 comments in this thread before this... how many have you made hmmm, so just who is wasting people's time. tptptptp


No, I stand by what I said.

You said quite clearly that a significant part of the population would have been outraged.

The truth is, that number is not very significant when you consider that the overwhelming majority support what Morgentaler did.

So, by not even acknowledging his death and his clear contribution, it certainly reduces his significance in a very large way.

Either Harper represents Canada, or his small band of religious fundamentalists hell bent on forcing their beliefs on the majority of Canadians who clearly don't want it.

So I consider it quite arrogant to even defend such a position.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> *No, I stand by what I said.
> 
> You said quite clearly that a significant part of the population would have been outraged.
> *
> ...


You clearly had no idea what I was talking about and *your* arrogance is showing.

No I didn't what I said was:



> When Morgentaler was bestowed his Order of Canada there was significant outrage and backlash..


And there was because I know plenty of MPs offices who received phone call and writing campaigns from people who were pissed off. It is just a fact whether you know it or not.

I was talking about those who vote Conservative period. That is why the PM is staying silent so get off your frigging high horse and trying to claim to know what I was saying when it was quite clear who and what I was talking about... you're reverting back to your old ways and quite frankly it is pissing me off.

The PM is under no obligation to recognize Morgentaler's death, just because *you* think he should.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> The PM is under no obligation to recognize Morgentaler's death, just because *you* think he should.


I love it when people bark out orders that would cause severe backlash if acted on. And they'd be no more likely to vote for Harper if he did as they demanded.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> You clearly had no idea what I was talking about and *your* arrogance is showing.
> 
> No I didn't what I said was:
> 
> ...


ah,the 'significant' number of people.

You're missing the point. The point is, the number likely isn't significant at all, when you put it into perspective with the whole population of Canada, and that nearly 80% of them support choice.

I couldn't give a crap what Harper does at this point, his goose is cooked eventually.

But I'm merely pointing out that this prime minister, clearly acts according to his small minority of ideologues, not the rest of Canada.

And that my friend, is arrogance. You might want to call it politics, but it's still arrogance.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Agreed Harper is small minded. He should be kissing Morgentaler for his contribution to modern Canada. 

Instead all we get is silence and scandal. 

In fact, scandal after scandal.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> Agreed Harper is small minded. He should be kissing Morgentaler for his contribution to modern Canada.


You should be kissing him for sure, although your public declarations of man love for "Hank" Morgentaler are getting a little steamy for a public forum at this point.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Macfury said:


> You should be kissing him for sure, although your public declarations of man love for "Hank" Morgentaler are getting a little steamy for a public forum at this point.


Naw the only Hank I have a hunkering for is the original Hank. Man what songs.
From Hank to Hank.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnKOVPXhlnE]Jambalaya on the Bayou - Hank Williams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> Naw the only Hank I have a hunkering for is the original Hank. Man what songs.
> From Hank to Hank.
> 
> 
> Jambalaya on the Bayou - Hank Williams - YouTube


looks like someone's been surfing too long in the basement...

Hank Williams! :clap:


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

MacGuiver said:


> Geez these forums would be a ghost town if we all lived by that creed. Its the lifeblood of this place.
> 
> I can think of quite a few threads that wouldn't exist if that creed were adhered to.


OK, ceded, but do the few of you have to be so 'diligent'.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

iMouse said:


> OK, ceded, but do the few of you have to be so 'diligent'.


I thought for a minute your signature line said "There will never be another MF."


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Either one is equally abhorrent.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Sonal said:


> Death brings the body to rest.[/ QUOTE]
> 
> Actually death brings the body to ROT.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

iMouse said:


> Some people have forgotten that if you can't say anything nice about a person, say nothing at all.


Sometimes (probably not here  ) saying nothing is the same as not saying something nice.

THEM: "Really nice to have met you!"
ME: "Thanks.... Bye!"


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I've quite often wished people merry, happy whatever their religious celebration might be which I'm not celebrating.

Sometimes I do wish them well, sometimes, it's just being polite, or just say it, and scram


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Seems all of the vitriol arising from the demise of Dr. Morgentaler has been spent. 

This thread is now debating the use of heartfelt or perfunctory social accepted expressions?

Dr. Morgentaler's affects on Canada's political and social dynamic have been/are indeed profound. IMO Dr. Morgentaler as a person was a principled, thoughtful, articulate, brave leader.

The issue that Dr. Morgentaler is most closely linked is very polarizing issue for Canadians. The death of Dr. Morgentaler, is the death of a person.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> ah,the 'significant' number of people.
> *
> You're missing the point.* The point is, the number likely isn't significant at all, when you put it into perspective with the whole population of Canada, and that nearly 80% of them support choice.
> 
> ...


No I am not.

I get your point. But it is not valid because as I have said the PM is under *no obligation* to acknowledge the death of Henry Morgentaler.

And the PM has plenty of reasons, i.e. VOTES to not acknowledge his death.

Since when has ANY PM EVER represented "the rest of Canada". 

They always have and always will represent those who voted them into office.

I can only shake my head and laugh...


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

You laugh, I cry.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMouse said:


> You laugh, I cry.


So it goes...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> Sometimes (probably not here  ) saying nothing is the same as not saying something nice.
> 
> THEM: "Really nice to have met you!"
> ME: "Thanks.... Bye!"


So you would rather a false statement instead?

In macro diplomatic/political terms it isn't as simple as your... well... rather trite and overly simplistic example would suggest.

Just saying that trying to compare/equate a one on one personal experience/statement to an official diplomatic/political statement is apples and oranges... The twains very rarely meet.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> So you would rather a false statement instead?
> 
> In macro diplomatic/political terms it isn't as simple as your... well... rather trite and overly simplistic example would suggest.
> 
> Just saying that trying to compare/equate a one on one personal experience/statement to an official diplomatic/political statement is apples and oranges... The twains very rarely meet.


Er, I wasn't actually making that comparison at all. I was just responding to iMouse on the evolving "Why do athiests say Rest In Peace?" sub-question.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> Er, I wasn't actually making that comparison at all. I was just responding to iMouse on the evolving "Why do athiests say Rest In Peace?" sub-question.


Ok Sonal, things are getting mixed up here and that wasn't at all clear to me...

Sorry to offend.

With all the "aside" comments and lack of person to person contact sometimes things get muddled.

Mea culpa.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Ok Sonal, things are getting mixed up here and that wasn't at all clear to me...


I didn't think she was instructing people to tell the deceased, "Thanks...bye," either.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> No I am not.
> 
> I get your point. But it is not valid because as I have said the PM is under *no obligation* to acknowledge the death of Henry Morgentaler.
> 
> ...


not valid because he's under no obligation? Well first I didn't say he was under any obligation, I said it would have showed a little class. 

As for representing Canada, it seems to me, that Harper has represented far less of Canada than any PM I can remember.

Perhaps someone before my time, though I'm sure someone will consider Trudeau less so since, well they didn't represent -them-...


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Poor poor Hank.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> Poor poor Hank.


Yes. Perhaps if he had championed life instead of death, he would have been more fondly remembered.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Morgentaler deserves credit for saving many women's lives by keeping them out of back alley coat hanger abortions as well as paving the way for legal medical abortions in this country.

As a Pro-joice supporter for many years I have recently started to adjust my views of abortion. Especially with regard to late term, and gender selective abortions. The case of the butcher Kermit Gosnell is really making me rethink some of my views. This monster should have his own spinal cord severed with the right length of noose rope.


And keep Harper out of this, he owes Morgentaler nothing. Stop being such petty little leftards.

CubaMark:


CubaMark said:


> No amount of spin will give Harper a pass on that one.


He gets a pass from me.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

kps said:


> Morgentaler deserves credit for saving many women's lives by keeping them out of back alley coat hanger abortions as well as paving the way for legal medical abortions in this country.
> 
> As a Pro-joice supporter for many years I have recently started to adjust my views of abortion. Especially with regard to late term, and gender selective abortions. The case of the butcher Kermit Gosnell is really making me rethink some of my views. This monster should have his own spinal cord severed with the right length of noose rope.
> 
> ...


Who you callin a leftward?? 

Good to see you.

I think this has become probably far more of a squabble than it needed to be. Of course, a lot of it is because of the goading. Otherwise, it would have been simply a statement of annoyance that our PM who really is supposed to be representing all Canadians, not saying a word on the death of someone who fought for decades for women's rights, and as you said saving many women's lives. And even went to jail for it. Though as someone else pointed out, of course, he has to play politics and pander to his small base of religious fanatics.

As far as the case of the murderous doctor in the states, don't place him in the same conversation as morgentaler, that's just what these religious fanatics want.

As stated multiple times, late term abortions are virtually impossible to get in Canada, and offences like what has occurred with that doctor in the US is not applicable to us since all we have from the shrieking right is innuendo, no evidence this occurs here. They have been caught multiple times in lies trying to scare everyone into thinking this is occurring here.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

kps said:


> He gets a pass from me.


Me too.

He has no cachet with me, as he surely doesn't represent me.

Why sully Henry's achievements with tawdry politics?


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

iMouse said:


> Why sully Henry's achievements with tawdry politics?


Exactly. Harper shouldn't play politics with the distinguished Dr. Morgentaler.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Just another abortionist. He deserves a pass from Harper.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Poor Hank!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Poor, poor Hank. He passed away you know!


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Stating the obvious ...... since 1973?


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Poor poor Hank.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I think, Rodney, sums the situation very nicely for poor poor Hank!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCVR_ajL_Eo


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree. Hank has no respect.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Poor Hank. No solace even in death.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

iMouse, I know that you wrote a proper post, but to me it looks like:


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

How is it you know if it looks like that to you?

Do you have some left-brain/right-brain issues??


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

iMouse said:


> How is it you know if it looks like that to you?


Because it looks like that to me.

However, clicking "quote" on your post shows what the real post is.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Marc has just posted about a problem with linking posts in the database to the wrong thread.

I expect a head will explode here soon. lol


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Poor poor Hank.


----------

